# found baby pigeon



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

hello everyone new member here
i was working on my lawn yesterday and i saw a baby pigeon on the ground picked it up. them a few hours later another baby was on the ground i keep both of them but can anyone help out!
what do i feed them i have them both in a cardboard box when the sun comes out i take them outside and keep a eye on them.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

they probably just tried to fly for the first time, and fell out of the nest. you should put them back outside quickly! the parents can, and will still feed them on the grownd! Even if you have touched them. make sure cats and dogs are not around. If you decide to raise them, they will NOT be able to be relesed back into the wild! They will grow up thinking they are also humans! you will be stuck with them! If the parents don't come back, let us know.
good luck, thanks for helping these birds!


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

well i have a dog so thats the reason i keep them in the box..and after reading some post i have some seeds becasue i have 3 bird feeders so im just grinding up some seends and plan on giving them food


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

could you post some pictures?


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

wait! If they are still young, they still need their parents to feed them "pigeon milk" from their crops! Are they pigeons or mourning doves?


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

If they can eat seed, and they can fly, they will be ok outside. mabe keep your dog inside and see what the young birds do out side if they do eat seed.


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=448646300&albumID=415624&imageID=13434700


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

NO NO never mind! they are way to young to be left alone!


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

yea i know at first my wife said they were ducks..im like no way


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

look outside near the place you found them, look up, and see if you can find a nest.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

It will be on a ledge not likely to be in a tree.


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

hard to see i found them near a pine tree hard to see in there


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

forget about puting them outside they are to young and need to be in the neast in order to be cared for by the parents. also you will need to buy some hand feeding baby bird formula from a pet store. they cannot survive on crushed seed. they need formula! 
you may be able to find a rehabilitater in your area who can raise your birds, or better yet get some foster parents for it so that it wont imprint on humans.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

stay put there are alot of experianced rehabers on this site. I'll try to find some for you!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

man they are tiny squabs! I wonder how they got there!


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

i have no idea i tried to look for the nest but i cant see anything..yea they are young
im in california city bell gardens


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you let us know your location?

Have they got their eyes open yet? They will need to be fed baby bird formula like Kaytee Exact...don't try squirting anything into their mouths.

Cynthia


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=448646300&albumID=415624&imageID=13434700


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

he already posted that info.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

It's days old thats for sure! Feefo, can you tell if it is a pigeon or mourning dove?


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

are you still here feefo?


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

ill take more pics of them brb!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

ok cool. keep us current


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help feefo! (sarcastic) (just kidding)


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

here is a pic of both of them they look so peacefull
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=448646300&albumID=415624&imageID=13436554


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

man I don't know how they got there, but tey will need to be fed every hour or so It will take commitment! If it sounds a little to much for you, I would suggest you find a rehaber in your area quickly!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They are too young to be without heat. This thread covers providing heat for orphan birds.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13601&referrerid=560

This link shows how and what to feed a squab. If you scroll right down you will see a squab of a similar age being fed. If you don't have access to a syring, the same effect can be achieved with a plastic bag or the nipple of a baby bottle.

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm

Information on whether their eyes are open will help us determine their age more exactly.





> Thanks for the help feefo! (sarcastic)


You've lost me a bit here, Columbia Livia:

As I am in the UK I can't tell whether it is a mourning dove, because I have never seen one.

Without knowing where tougeman is I can't advise on what to feed them, because I don't know what is available.

As I have two very sick pigeons in my care at the moment I have to leave the computer to see to them.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> man I don't know how they got there, but tey will need to be fed every hour or so It will take commitment! If it sounds a little to much for you, I would suggest you find a rehaber in your area quickly


Probably every 3 to 4 hours (depending on how old they are) , but a rehabber would be the best option.

Cynthia


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

sorry feefo! thanks for the help!! you are a life saver! I think they are pigeon not mourning doves. I did not know you were in UK! that rocks!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

cool, hope it all works out for you dude! I gotta go, but let me know what happens!


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

k thanx for the help both of you
ill keep updating


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are pigeons. And it doesn't look like their eyes are even open. Only a few days old. They will need to be fed baby bird formula, which yu can buy at any pet shop usually. Don't try to give them seed. They have a crop, which is where the food goes into when you feed them, before it goes to their stomach. When they are full, the crop will inflate like a little pillow. Not hard, just soft and inflated. 
People have raised pigeons and released them back to the wild. If you can find a rehabber who works with pigeons in your area, that would be better. Don't put them outside anymore. They should be kept inside and warm. Will you be able to get the baby bird formula? They will need to be fed soon, or they will die. 
Have you checked out the links that Feefo give you on care and feeding? And what questions do you have?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Feefo---when I click on the link for feeding, I just get a page that says PAGE NOT FOUND.


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

yea i saw the 2 links that feffo posted and i found the other one of the wildlife feeding. yea i called petco and found some baby formula for them i also took them out of the sun already. can i put a light on a box so that they can stay warm


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have a heating pad? When I had babies the same age as those, I used a reptile heater, and kept it raised high enough over the box to keep the temp. at a certain temp.
But many put a heating pad in the box, SET ON LOW with a towel folded in half over the pad, and put the birds on it. Then, place a light towel over them a bit to keep the heat in.


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

no heating pad 
but im headed to the petshop right now ill see what i can comeup with


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Drugstore carry heating pads. And buy the way, I fed mine with an eye dropper, if that is easier. Drug stores carry them too.


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

yea i have alot of those


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How long have you had these two little guys?


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

since last night i found 1 in the morning then i saw the other one in the afternoon
i know they must be freaking hungry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They'll dehydrate if you don't get them warmed up first, then get the formula into them. Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

well i have them in a towell 
i tried to make it in the form of a nest they seem ok but 
how do i know if they are dehydrate?


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

hi tougeman, what state do you live in?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just get them warmed up, and get the formula into them.


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

im in california
city of Bell gardens


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Dehydration is the great danger. Mix 1 pint warm water with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/2 tablespoon of glucose, honey or sugar. Dribble the warm water on the edge of their beaks, or open their beaks and place one drop at a time in the very front of the lower beak.

Cynthia

PS As Jay3 said, they will need warming first!


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

yea im working on getting them warm


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

ok, if you were in Savannah, GA i could take them off your hands, or teach you how to feed them.


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

thats them on my avitar


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please call Terry at 949-584-6696
She is in Lake Forest.


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

just started to feed them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

tougeman said:


> just started to feed them


How are you feeding them, and how did it go?


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

with an eye dropper
its going good..its alittle messy..lol
hey charis who is terry?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Terry is an animal and bird rehabber. She could be very helpful to you, and she is in California. It would probably be very helpful for you to talk to her.
Let me know if your having a hard time. Maybe I can talk you through it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tougeman,

I'm Terry, and I'm in Lake Forest .. not too terribly far from you. I can either take the babies and raise them or you are welcome to come down on Sunday, and I'll try to help you however I can. Do be aware that these are very young pigeon babies, and you will need to be able to care for them from daylight until dark every day with feedings about every 1 1/2 hours right now. As they grow and get older, they will be able to take more forumula and thus go for a longer time between feedings, but it's still about a 4-5 week process to get them to where they are self feeding. I'll be happy to help if you like .. give me a call at the number Charis posted 949-584-6696.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good morning. How did things go yesterday with the feedings? If it were me, I'd take Terry up on her offer. I myself had 2 babies that young to hand raise, and I can tell you, it IS very time consuming. Very difficult if you are inexperienced with this. And if you work also, hard to be there to feed when they need it. As they get a little older, it becomes easier, with fewer feedings, but for right now, they are just so young and delicate. So many things can go wrong. I think it would be a good idea to at least give her a call.


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

hey goodmorning everyone just finished feeding them right now
well they are still alive and thats good i was worried all nigh


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

At that age they should really have Squab Formula - it's better for babies aged 1-7 days.

Tougeman, in the babies' best interest you should hand them off to Terry if you can. Until you do get them in the hands of an experienced rehabber, please be aware that the formula must be between 101-104 degrees. Check with a thermometer every time. 

Also, monitor carefully and closely the ambient air temperature. I find a 5 gallon glass aquarium with ultra CareFresh bedding (the white super soft variety) works great for raising squabs. Clean out any poops, and change the bedding daily (esp with 2 squabs). 

I put a metal clamp lamp with a 75-100 watt "night heat" bulb at one end and set a reptile thermometer at ground level below it. I keep the warm end at 95 degrees and gradually lower the temp over 3 weeks until the baby has his feathers. (the cooler end of tank provides another option for the baby should he feel too warm ever).

After 7 days begin to mic Kaytee exact formula with the Roudybush Squab formula, feeding Kaytee only by day 10. Those babies are only a few days old, same as my feral Brooklyn was when I got him. Make sure you follow the package instructions and don't make the formulas too thick or too runny - it could impede digestion and stunt growth.

Hand rearing is a big commitment, but if you're up for the challenge and have the finesse for it - you'll be rewarded with two awesome little pigeons and those hand-reared babies make the best pets!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

karijo said:


> At that age they should really have Squab Formula - it's better for babies aged 1-7 days.
> 
> Tougeman, in the babies' best interest you should hand them off to Terry if you can. Until you do get them in the hands of an experienced rehabber, please be aware that the formula must be between 101-104 degrees. Check with a thermometer every time.
> 
> ...


Actually, I think that's a bit much for someone who just found two squabs, and will probably be handing them over to Terry when his car is fixed. Most places don't even sell the Roudybush Sqab formula, and by the time you order it online and get it, they'd be weaned. As long as the formula is warm, and not hot, they'll be fine. I kept mine in a larger fish tank, with a reptile thermometer over the nest end, and if they get too warm, they can move to the other end. I kept a thermometer at the nest end to check on the temperature. At that age, they're going to stay in the nest anyway. I agree, that it is very important to clean the nest daily. I shredded paper towels for the nest. Made it deep and soft. Some would use straw to give them something to grab with their feet, which would help to avoid splayed leg. Let's make it as uncomplicated as possible for him, as he's new to this whole thing. And will probably do a better job the more uncomplicated it is. I think it would probably be a good idea to get them to Terry if at all possible though. She's experienced with this, and would know about anything that could possibly arise.


----------



## tougeman (Jul 11, 2009)

hey guys thanx for the help the car is almost done...
and the birds well there comming along really good my son is very attached to them already he wants to help me feed them...and yea i got all that info thanx guys


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

tougeman said:


> hey guys thanx for the help the car is almost done...
> and the birds well there comming along really good my son is very attached to them already he wants to help me feed them...and yea i got all that info thanx guys


Thanks for the update! I'm glad that everything is OK.

Terry


----------

